
SwatchOS: Not a Smart Decision - KKKKkkkk1
https://mondaynote.com/swatchos-not-a-smart-decision-6b2cc883c99f
======
X-Istence
Pebble had its own OS, the various fitness trackers have their own OS, I don't
necessarily see things as grim as the author makes them out to be.

Especially if it lets the device last longer than 24-48 hours on a single
charge.

~~~
marekgro
Pebble is dead anyway.

------
mixedCase
I will _never_ use a smartwatch that won't last 4-5 days without charging.

It is the sole reason I gave in and got a Pebble; and now that my watch's
hardware broke and the company was absorbed, I don't plan on buying another
smartwatch unless I get an offer as good as that.

To achieve what they did, Pebble went with a low resolution screen and a low-
power microcontroller with their own OS. If Swatch wants to do the same, they
have my attention.

~~~
thehoff
I had the Pebble until they were absorbed and my watch just started having all
kinds of issues. Replaced it with the Forerunner 630 (for a steal at $200).

While not really a smartwatch (its geared towards runners) it does what I
want. Notifications, vibrating alarm, customizable faces, tracks my steps,
tracks my sleeping.

And it can go at least 12 days off a charge if just doing the above (no GPS
tracking). I charged at 30% so you could probably get another 4-5 days out of
that 30%.

------
robobro
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swatch_Internet_Time](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swatch_Internet_Time)

anyone remember this?

~~~
gregman1
I do! Is there any good article that explains the idea and failure of this
project?

------
Gys
With that kind of ambition, Swatch really missed their best change on
accomplishing it: they should have bought Pebble.

Maybe they kind still buy relevant parts...

